# (LA) FC and AFC: Nat'l Open Finalist in LA



## Blackdog

*Champion Full Brothers at STUD*. *FC* and *Nat'l Open Finalist *Westwoods Sunday Silence and *AFC* Iron Lines Sergeant Pepper both in Louisiana during winter and Kansas in summer. Natural or frozen semen. *Championships* run in family, 6 FC/AFC, 2 Nat'l Open Finalist, and Double Header winner.

100% Health Clearance on both dogs, and both producers, both over 30 Derby points and both with 2 Q wins before 2, Pepper at 14 months.

Superb Pedigree, *Fifteen (15) National Championships *in 4 generations! Excellent Lean Mac crosses. Reasonable rates, $200 per live birth first 5 pups. 

Davis Dautreuil and Aaron Homburg
337-967-2413 or 785-885-8011


----------

